# transfer of recording to new ipad



## tedmundson (Nov 28, 2003)

does anyone know if it is possible to transfer recording from one ipad to another in the case of a replacement or a new ipad. ?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

No it's not possible. Related to that: iOS backups exclude downloads for the TiVo app.


----------

